# Fluffy`s got a new home



## RFK Dark Passage (Nov 11, 2016)

I`m frequently working on a little scenery for my workshop to give it a face wich will be divided in various little subprojects.
One of these is Fluffys home. A dog cage made of wood that will be turned into rusty metal.
This is meant to be a secret door, to hide the smallest storage secion of the workshop.

_Final illustration with some notes. +_


----------



## RFK Dark Passage (Nov 11, 2016)

Ok, something went wrong with the cutline.
The first one shows the final illustration and the second one 
was the first arrangement with props and the wooden cage construction.


----------



## thegiltreys (Jan 5, 2017)

It looks really cool. I can't wait to see how it looks when completed.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

RFK Dark Passage said:


> Ok, something went wrong with the cutline.
> The first one shows the final illustration and the second one
> was the first arrangement with props and the wooden cage construction.


Fixed it for you

A rusty finish on the wood will definitely give a look in keeping with the other props you're using.

I take it Fluffy is not a sweet little lap dog:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Niiiice!


----------



## RFK Dark Passage (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks RoxyBlue and to the others as well 
Sorry for the big size of the pics, the upcoming ones will be smaler 

Here we got a nice before and after shot.
















It`s not a lie when I say that I was happy like a little child when it`s christmas, 
because it looks just great. Some people who had seen this already started to ask if it is real metal.

I`ve already start to work on Fluffy. The snout had to be modified a bit, because the original one was to short. Everything is made of construction foam exept the acrylic eyes. Tongue and teeth will be simply painted, the head will get a mixture of toilet paper as skin and fur wich is a bit scary for me, because I´ve never worked with it before...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You did a superb job with the rusting technique. It looks fabulous.


----------



## RFK Dark Passage (Nov 11, 2016)

Just finished painting teeth and tongue.
The ears still need some make-up and blood.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

It all looks great . Looking forward to seeing it finished .


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wowza!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG that is amazing!


----------



## RFK Dark Passage (Nov 11, 2016)

Fluffys skin is finally done.
I think I`m not going to use fur or hair for it, because the skin texture works just great.
I put on 2 - 3 layers of toilet paper and after all I was bringing on the structure with a big, rough brush except the nose and lips.









_First layer - black spray paint 
and skin colour for the ears
















Final touch - white grease paint from Kryolan to underline the skin structure
I put it on with a very fine and big brush, first very soft and then a bit more on the high levels.









The ears are nearly done, 
just the other site has to be done 
with red hot glue and blood.
_


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the skin texture on Fluffy. He looks fine as a hairless dog


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cage and Fluffy Big A +


----------

